# SM BABIES' FUNNY FACES



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I take tons and tons of photos of my girl (clearly I'm not the only one here). Every once in awhile I'm surprised to find that the "captured expression" is completely different from the sweet fluffy face I was looking at when I snapped the photo. I'm sure this has happened to all of us. Here are some of Tchelsi's accidental funny faces (photo #2 is her Billy Idol impression!







). Everybody please share yours as well! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

what a great idea for a thread









i love the one where she's got the green tank on lol, mishkin isn't home yet so i don't have any funny photo's but i'll post some when he gets home.



felicity


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

You have all seen these before , but what the heck... here they are again for the newbies....

it's rude to poke your tongue out...
[attachment=10978:attachment]

and this one is : you shake it all about..
[attachment=10979:attachment] 

tiger calling..
[attachment=10980:attachment]


LOL LOL


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

[attachment=10981:attachment]I have taken so many pictures of Alex but here's one that makes me laugh...


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> [attachment=10981:attachment]I have taken so many pictures of Alex but here's one that makes me laugh...[/B]


I couldnt work it out at first














Then I saw his teeth....... that is way tooooooo funny!!!!!
























He doesnt want his shirt on that's for sure!!

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I usually don't keep the "blooper" pics of Shotzi but I did save a couple because her expression is almost human like.

*"I wish she'd quit playing Barbie doll on me.**"*

[attachment=10986:attachment] [attachment=10987:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I love the tongue picture (only the 2nd time I've seen it)!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> [attachment=10981:attachment]I have taken so many pictures of Alex but here's one that makes me laugh...[/B]


This one is priceless! And I LOVE your gallery!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are a few from Christmas when I was trying to make Photo Cards of him. He hates his picture being made. I think it is the flash!

The dark one is without the flash![attachment=10992:attachment]

He is getting tired![attachment=10993:attachment]

Oh, he is so tired from all the pictures that he took a nap. Poor Baby!
[attachment=10994:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't have to many funny faces, but this one was in my computer
from last Xmas. This is Mikey and as you can see he wasn't happy
about the hat.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I laugh at these
[attachment=11003:attachment]


she always seems to have a few pictures with her eyes closed
[attachment=11004:attachment]


my all time favorite, but at the time I didn't think it was so funny
[attachment=11005:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I don't have to many funny faces, but this one was in my computer
> from last Xmas. This is Mikey and as you can see he wasn't happy
> about the hat.
> 
> ...


That is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

> I don't have to many funny faces, but this one was in my computer
> from last Xmas. This is Mikey and as you can see he wasn't happy
> about the hat.
> 
> ...


Oh, what torture!

I want the pineapple hat: 
http://www.prettyyoko.com/p_94300981.html
http://www.prettyyoko.com/p_94300983.html
The apple beret and tomato hood are cute too... but my dogs would probably look more like your mikey than the models.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> [attachment=10981:attachment]I have taken so many pictures of Alex but here's one that makes me laugh...[/B]


Oh my, another Alex.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I don't have to many funny faces, but this one was in my computer
> from last Xmas. This is Mikey and as you can see he wasn't happy
> about the hat.
> 
> ...


Oh, Mikey, what a big eye you have!
I about busted my gut on this one........So Cute!!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Is it just me who gets about 5 funny faces before one decent one?? Either Emma's not ready for modelling, or I'm not fit to take pictures!!! 

Here's my silly girl:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I love the one of Mikey and the hat! That is just so cute!
Here are a couple more of Baby Gizmo!
[attachment=11034:attachment]
Acting like his dad, wet face!
[attachment=11035:attachment]
Baby Gizmo doesn't do too well with hats, either.
[attachment=11036:attachment]


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

they`re all so cute i can`t wait to have my own maltese


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if I've posted this one here or not, but Trixie is wearing her Rockstar tank top and it looks like she has been up all night partying.


















Here's one where she is sticking her tongue out:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

> [attachment=10981:attachment]I have taken so many pictures of Alex but here's one that makes me laugh...[/B]






That is too funny.......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I don't really have any funny ones of Scooby but the one where he is with my cuddly bear is rather funny because it looks like he is trying to look just like the bear.
I must say that all the pictures so far are really cute and funny at the same time, I love them all, especially the tongues out and the teeth showing over the sweater is so cute as well as the eyeball showing through the Santa hat...they are all very good









Do I look like the bear mommy?
[attachment=11055:attachment]

I made this one a while back for laughs so I thought I would include it for a giggle.
[attachment=11054:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Clicky here!*</a>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This one of Cosy always makes me laugh.
Even her tail looks disgusted!
[attachment=11056:attachment]


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a funny "haha"one, just typical ZsaZsa being stuck up!!
[attachment=11057:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Not a funny "haha"one, just typical ZsaZsa being stuck up!!
> [attachment=11057:attachment][/B]


 *That photo is DARLING!!! I love all three of them sitting there looking so stunning.

Here is a funny photo I love of Sir Micro... can't seem to find any on this computer of Bella Mia or Wookie. Sorry! I bet Chandra has a ton of funny Mr Wookie photos but she is working so hard right now... I bet she is dead tired.

Ok so here is Sir Micro, bred by Martina Alfonso.










Happy boy doing his "pretty please Mommy"... He's a good boy.

enJOY!
Melanie
*



> This one of Cosy always makes me laugh.
> Even her tail looks disgusted!
> [attachment=11056:attachment][/B]


 *Awwww Cosy Bunny Baby what could be wrong for you? Mommy Britty dressing ya up too much on the wrong day?

Love to you,
Auntie Melanie
*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Not a funny "haha"one, just typical ZsaZsa being stuck up!!
> [attachment=11057:attachment][/B]


This is so cute. I think it should be on the calender next year.







pleeeeaaase ?


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> Not a funny "haha"one, just typical ZsaZsa being stuck up!!
> [attachment=11057:attachment][/B]










LOL yep thats the Zsa alright ..looks like she is saying "Nope Im not gonna look at you mommy"


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I don't have to many funny faces, but this one was in my computer
> from last Xmas. This is Mikey and as you can see he wasn't happy
> about the hat.
> 
> ...


How funny.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Not a funny "haha"one, just typical ZsaZsa being stuck up!!
> [attachment=11057:attachment][/B]



I love this picture! They look like stair steps, so cute!








I agree this pic should make the calendar.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> This one of Cosy always makes me laugh.
> Even her tail looks disgusted!
> [attachment=11056:attachment][/B]


this one is just TOO MUCH! what a perfectly priceless look!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I found more Tchelsi funnies... Clearly she likes her tongue to be in each and every photo...








"Nanny Nanny Boo Boo"


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> I found more Tchelsi funnies... Clearly she likes her tongue to be in each and every photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oOoo,Tchelsi is so cute.. was jus wondering if can i post my shnauzer pic here since this is a maltese forum?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

all your pictures are great!!







LOVE 'em!









here's my most recent favorite of massimo.









[attachment=11075:attachment]


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

OoOO seeing so mani pics i can`t resist posting my sweetie of him saying bleahs i dun wanna take pic wif u wif his toungue sticking out


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

> all your pictures are great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at all the funny pictures but I had to laugh out loud on this last one. Kind of surprised me


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just have to add this tongue one:


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

lolx, so mani dogs wif the toungue out =p cindysilver, ur jack same as my prince dun 1 take pics wif us


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> here's my most recent favorite of massimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is so cute I can't stand it. Then I saw it was Massimo...OF COURSE!! Would you mind if I saved this pic to show to some friends? Won't use for anything else!

Heidi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh where to start.... These might be repeats!
[attachment=11090:attachment]
Her first time in the stroller.
[attachment=11089:attachment]
No liking the stroller or my daughter poking her through the mesh.








Looking crazy








attacking my camera strap








biting her harness


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

All of Lucy's pics are so cute and funny! Clearly she has a great sense of humor...











Oopsie! Forgot a good one!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Here is Pacino being coy!! LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> I just have to add this tongue one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is SO fluffin' adorable! Tchelsi asked me to send a kiss along for Jacky-boy. What a handsome debbil!


----------

